# Elgin Illinois DM looking for players



## Ember_Ion (Jul 22, 2004)

PLAYERS NEEDED for an Elgin IL based D&D 3.5 (d20) Tabletop Game 

A great flood swallowed the land and its folk centuries ago; yet life goes on as usual under the waves in the Seas of Cerule. 

The battle of good vs. evil can not be quenched by mere water.

The Cerulean seas call to you. Dare you direct a hero through its treacherous waters? I am an experienced game-master looking for some mature/open-minded players to run characters in this unique setting (based in Dungeons & Dragons v3.5 d20 rules). Newbies to D&D d20 or 3.5 are welcome.

We will meet once per month in Elgin IL. 
Please check out the website for more info: http://ceruleanseas.zapto.org/ 

OR email the DM at: ember_ion@hotmail.com

Thanks,
Ember K (the DM)


----------



## Ember_Ion (Jul 24, 2004)

Bump (still looking for players!!!)


----------

